# Enhancement Detail - RenaultSport Clio 182 in Racing Blue finished in Zymol Glasur



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This fine example of a 182 is owned by a very enthusiastic, budding detailer so was very clean and well cared for but suffering from quite severe swirling, RIDS and various other defects.

The agreement was that the owner was to prep the car for me (so no pics of this I'm afraid!!) and I was to quickly wash the car when it arrives at MCC HQ, and do what I could with the paint within a day or so. Then to also lay down some firm protection - we opted for Zymol's ever impressive Glasur Wax...

The owner lives in Manchester, so a fair old mission down to me in Walsall, but the car was only prep'd yesterday so still looking quite fresh.

I quickly cleaned over the wheels with Autobrite's Very Cherry then snow foamed the car with the new formula Concours Car Care Tutti Frutii:


DSC05206 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was hand washed with Lather, CarPro Mitt and Zaino Bucket, dried with Aelous 901 and various towels then the paint was assessed for thickness.

After trialling various combinations, we agreed that the bonnet and roof which were most severely defected would be cut with Scholl S3 and Spider Sandwich Pad via Rotary, and due to time constraints the rest of the car was corrected with D300 and MF Discs via DA. This was all finished down with Autobrite's very impressive new 'Anti Hologram' Finishing Polish, then a final Eraser wipedown to ensure that there was no filling from polishing oils. I have found the Scholl to fill a fair bit at times on some paints...

Some of the correction shots:


DSC05212 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05216 by RussZS, on Flickr

The bonnet was suffering from a fair amount of some form of 'pitting' which is visible in the pics.

Under Halide:


DSC05219 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05222 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05227 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05229 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some deeper defects remained which were not to be dealt with on this occasion - this was an Enhancement, not full correction:


DSC05236 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC05250 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC05249 by RussZS, on Flickr

I always find that the MF system whilst technically able of finishing down well in terms of not inflicting hologramming (with the right technique) sometimes the clarity of the paint is somewhat questionable, so I always follow this up with a Rotary and finishing polish pad, which pays dividends to overall clarity and levels of gloss.

The amazing colour was really beginning to show after the defects had been removed:


DSC05251 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05253 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with Zymol Glasur which the owner is looking to purchase at some point, so I showed the owner how best to apply and remove it and assisted him doing so:


DSC05255 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05256 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up with:

- Tripple on the more intricate areas which couldn't be machine polished
- Crystal on Glass
- Mercury on Exhausts
- Mint Rims on Alloys
- CarPro PERL on tyres


DSC05262 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally, quite a few finished pics, for the owners benefit... (please excuse the volume)


DSC05257 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05258 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05259 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05261 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05263 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05264 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05267 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05268 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05269 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05272 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05275 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05277 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05279 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05280 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05281 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05283 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05284 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05286 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05287 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05288 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05289 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05290 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05292 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05293 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05294 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05295 by RussZS, on Flickr

The ever popular Tesco pics...


DSC05296 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05297 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05298 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05299 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05300 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05301 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05302 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05303 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05304 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05305 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05306 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05308 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading...

10 points and a gold star to anyone who can guess what car I have on tomorrow...?

After we have a BMW E91, black R35 GTR, Ferrari 360, Impreza RB320 and a rather rare Alpina B3S.

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Looks excellent. Can't beat Glasur!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

There is a nice shine on that

Clios do come up good

That's nice me like


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one Russ, a beautiful coat of goodness giving it a gorgeous wet look :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

fil_b said:


> There is a nice shine on that
> 
> Clios do come up good
> 
> That's nice me like


Which is lucky as I have about 12 of them to do!! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice work Russ, how long did the machining take with the DC300 pad with the meguiars compound, plus how many discs were used all a round the Clio.


----------



## mika (May 20, 2011)

Good Job ! love this color


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Another car the same for tomorrow??

Good work as ever


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic dude - Im not able to enter that guess compo :lol:


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Which is lucky as I have about 12 of them to do!! :doublesho:lol:


Just want mine running again


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice work Russ, how long did the machining take with the DC300 pad with the meguiars compound, plus how many discs were used all a round the Clio.


Two discs were used - a compressor really is a must for these though to keep the pads 'fluffed' and therefore effective. They seem to lose their cutting ability after a few cars too, so very pricey but do deliver good results. Total time was about 6 hours polishing.



AaronGTi said:


> Another car the same for tomorrow??
> 
> Good work as ever


Winner.. deja vu!! Full write up tomorrow though and I'm using Zaino Z2 to to see if the finish is much different...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Russ for the feedback, really appreciated :thumb: 

The car looks Glassy in the pictures, very nice results


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great correction with the S3 , and very glassy look with the wax very nice in deed, and as we are used to great pics.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Brilliant work Russ, i think you put in that bit extra when it comes to Renaults


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work as per Mr.Aston :thumb:
opinions on Magifoam vs Tutti Frutii?..


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful!! I just wish my trophy was this colour!!! By far the best colour Renault have!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> cracking work as per Mr.Aston :thumb:
> opinions on Magifoam vs Tutti Frutii?..


I need to use them both a bit more to form a conclusion if I'm honest but both seem to clean very well compared to a lot of foams 

Thanks all!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ta muchly, i'll give both a try when i can use the PW again..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Russ, wheels are in a bit of a state tho.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic Russ, wheels are in a bit of a state tho.


Yes they're being refurbed soon... 

Thanks all! :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Very very nice!!!!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing jog as usual


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great there


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing that Russ, such a nice colour brought back to life!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers all!

Jon I saw your question on that other forum about the MF system - ill reply when I get a chance.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

The finish is amazing..like also snow foam shot


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic work - really have a soft spot for the 182's - having had a 172 and 182 trophy. Cracking little cars.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice work Russ :thumb:

colour looks good, dont see many around (you may disagree tho 'de javu' tomoro  )


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Nice work Russ, colour has really come back to life in the pics after correction. :thumb:

Always good to see a 182 in decent condition, great little cars still miss mine + was far less effort to keep clean compared with the Focass :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work as usual


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great work Russ....:thumb:

bit of road rash on the bonnet there I see


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic work look always, Really great finish .


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Top qaulity work my freind! Love reading your write ups, keep em coming!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, kind words appreciated


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great colour, excellent results :thumb:


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks great, nice work. :thumb:

Makes me miss my old RenaultSport a bit!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a finish Russ. I think this is the best colour for the 182 :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks stunning Russ, great colour and huge improvement! So wet looking!!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

oliver.james said:


> Looks great, nice work. :thumb:
> 
> Makes me miss my old RenaultSport a bit!





MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, what a finish Russ. I think this is the best colour for the 182 :thumb:


Agree mate - but I did 2 in the same weekend, so could do with a break from them now!!!



DetailMyCar said:


> Looks stunning Russ, great colour and huge improvement! So wet looking!!!!


Thanks all


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work Russ, amazing colour and depth.


----------

